
Tabbed PuTTy client - cgbystrom
http://sourceforge.net/projects/putty-nd/
======
imperialWicket
PuTTYtabs: <http://www.raisin.de/putty-tabs/putty-tabs.html>

Or Connection Manger with arrangable tabs: <http://puttycm.free.fr/cms/>

It's a great idea, but not new...

------
singlow
I do want a tabbed putty client, but this one doesn't support the Windows 7
Aero-Snap features that the standard putty client recently added support for,
so I will hold off.

~~~
ak217
I was confused about those, by the way. What exactly does the new Aero support
in putty do? I haven't noticed anything different in how it behaves.

~~~
damncabbage
Previously, when you sent a putty window to the right-hand side of the screen
with <Win>+<Right> (for example), it wouldn't resize, and you'd end up with
the window sticking out and not taking up the correct area on the screen.

Now it actually works. :)

~~~
ak217
Oh, I see now. I guess it has worked in mintty for a while, and I didn't even
notice it wasn't working in putty.

~~~
shadowfox
It also added jump list support. (Unless I somehow missed it's existence in
the previous versions). So if you have it pinned on the task bar, your
recently used sessions show up in the jump list and you can start them
directly. It also provides access to puttygen and pageant from the right click
menu.

------
elliottcarlson
I use PenguiNet over PuTTy - nice clean interface and excellent support -
<http://www.siliconcircus.com/>

~~~
falcolas
I tried out PenguiNet on a previous recommendation from HN, and was sadly
disappointed. They do not support setting the background and foreground colors
separately from the explicit ASCII colors.

Due to various conditions with my eyesight, I can see the text on the terminal
much more clearly when it's dark text on a light background. You can do this
in PenguiNet, but then you loose the ability to specifically create black text
in your output, since it's now the color of the background.

Putty's support for this feature is pretty much seamless, in contrast. I
believe that this is on Silicon Cirus' wish list, but until that's supported
it's mostly a non-starter for me.

~~~
eropple
For your case I can see that being a big deal. I'd strongly recommend
PenguiNet for people with slightly more conventional needs--aside from feature
reqs like this, I feel that it's head and shoulders above PuTTY and the
programs that hang as a bag off the side of it like PuTTYCM.

------
AndyNemmity
I use poderosa as my tabbed putty/cygwin client

<http://en.poderosa.org/>

It's REALLY awesome and I absolutely love it, but there hasn't been a release
since 2006.

Thankfully, I haven't needed a new release.

~~~
quicksilver03
Have a look at <http://sourceforge.net/projects/poderosa/> , the latest beta
is from June 2011. I have been running it daily and it is very stable for me.

~~~
eropple
Whoa, thanks. I moved to PenguiNet because older builds of Poderosa had severe
and crippling rendering problems, but I'll give it another shot.

------
jsherer
Been looking for a tabbed putty client for years. Though, I'm a bit saddened
by the UI. While I do think it looks "good", I feel that the Chrome tab UI
seems to be incredibly overused nowadays.

------
linker3000
I've tried a few tabby things in my time, but settled on mRemoteNG for
combined ssh (PuTTY), RDP, VNC, ICA tabbed goodness. If they could shoehorn
Xming in there as well it would be near-perfect.

<http://www.mremoteng.org/>

------
zapman449
I tend to use screen, rather than use tabbed CLI windows. Or you could use
tmux.

~~~
ronnier
I do also, although more for the ability to reconnect to my session.

------
unwind
From the description:

"The session management and autologon is included and more feathers will
come."

Could this be a misspelling/autocorrect of "features", or is using "feathers"
here idiomatic? Not trying to point the finger, I'm curious.

~~~
lurker19
The writer is not a native user of English. The github site is full of
nonstandard usage and small errors.

Darn good for a 2nd++ language, though.

/ Born lucky moninguist

------
Maro
IMO the best SSH client on Windows is SecureCRT, though it's not free.

~~~
cytzol
I've heard of SecureCRT, but I haven't seen anything that would draw me away
from PuTTY - what do you use it for? (genuinely curious)

------
chappi42
...and I use TakeCommand/LE.

For me so far the best (for working in teh cygwin bash (used Terminator
before, and Putty, and Console2...)).

------
toblender
Nice, I keep finding myself pressing ctrl-T when I'm using putty. Now
hopefully will actually do something.

------
sjsotelo
I think this is great! its simple and works... also it remembers my SSH keys
for each instance.

~~~
cgbystrom
If you use Pageant with PuTTy you need not worry about what SSH keys for which
server.

[http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.h...](http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html)

------
lurker19
My office uses the existing PuTTy Connection Manager for tabs.

It had a few quirks, but it works.

------
samuel1604
the first impression i had when clicking on the link, it's got to be a old and
unmaintained project because it's on sourceforge... nice to see some new
projects are still going there, good for them.

------
th0ma5
all the tabbed versions i've played with have windows API artifacts, hangs,
bugs, etc... probably the most successful thing i've tried was (tediously)
konsole from KDE compiled using Cygwin

------
ak217
I'd like to see tabs support in mintty...

------
bryogenic
cygwin + ssh + screen is my simple solution

